# Genetic screening for known donors?



## Brazil (Dec 22, 2008)

Afternoon ladies

We think we may have found a perfect donor through a website and are in the process of doing screening tests for all the obvious sexual diseases. We have previously gone through a clinic who do all the genetic screening too such as cystic fibrosis, sickle cell, thalassemia and spinal muscular atrophy. Has anyone using a private sperm donor had these tests done? It would be great to know if you have and where as the clinics won't do them if you aren't a patient so we are not sure where to get them done and if they are really needed? 

Many thanks

Brazil


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

We didn't get any of those screening tests done, just the standard sperm count and sexual health checks. We discussed our donor's family health history with him and this was good enough for us - his family is more healthy than either than ours and there were no incidences of any genetic issues. So I'm afraid I can't help on the test front because we never considered them.

Good luck with it all though!

Gina. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My kd had all those tests done via a clinic, but what about blood clinics like The Doctors Lab, the Path Lab and HCA- all in London - they need is a Drs address to request and send the results to- so maybe you GP could do it 

I suppose unless they have the tests they would not know if theya re carriers- my egg donor is a carrier of cf but as my sperm donor isn't it is ok, but it has implications for the child in case they are a carrier
Lx

L x


----------

